# HTC Sense 3.6?



## djsnake210 (Aug 20, 2011)

I've been reading up on the Rezound and a see some really cool ROMs that are ICS with HTC Sense 3.6. After digging around I see that Sense 3.6 has some really cool new features and seems to fix some bugs from Sense 3.5.

I'll start by saying no I am not leaving my TB for the Rezound... next I guess I have a few questions to ask... 
1. Have any developers started working on porting this over to the TB?
2. Is 3.6 built to run strictly on ICS or could it run on GB?
3. Do you think this will be skipped by the majority to jump right into 4.0?
4. Is anyone interested in seeing a compiled list of features/bug fixes that have been posted elsewhere?

Thanks in advance to any devs or users that feel compelled (no that isn't a lame vampire reference) to contribute.


----------



## aczaplicki (Jul 12, 2011)

This is the first I am hearing of it. I must be slacking off lately.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

I would check in with the boys at Bamf. They seem to be the forerunners on sense.

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## djsnake210 (Aug 20, 2011)

True story... I know they did a hell of a job in regards to 3.5 (SOAB is an awesome ROM), so maybe they'll have some intel.


----------

